# 2 HDMI Outputs



## mitchok (Feb 5, 2008)

What are the options for controlling 2 HDMI displays (1080p projector and 1080p LCD TV) when it comes to an 7.1 A/V reciever that some of you might have done? 

The Onkyo 905 and the Denon AVR-4308CI both manged 2 outputs and are in consideration. Obviously the trade-off is to use a HDMI switch on a lower priced A/V reciever that only has one HDMI output. 

Pros and Cons? Thoughts?

Are there more A/V recievers out there in the $1500 to $2500 price range that have 2-HMDI out? Doesn't seem like Sony or Yamaha make such an animal.

Thanks!
Mitchok


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Pioneer Elite recievers could be a possibility for you. I have the VSX82TXV and I love it. You should at least give the higher end Elites a look since you are going to spend more than I did. Good luck.......:T


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I've seen HDMI splitters. I'm not sure how well they work.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10113&cs_id=1011303&p_id=2522&seq=1&format=2


----------



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

FYR, 905 only can HDMI out 1 port at a time while 4308 can out 2 simultaneously.

also 905 rejects handshaking with Tosh 62..... a headache! :no::gah::hail::help::surrender::dizzy:addle:

now I use special splitter which kills HDCP! :yay::hail::rofl::T:joke:



mitchok said:


> The Onkyo 905 and the Denon AVR-4308CI both manged 2 outputs and are in consideration.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

There's the Marantz SR8002 also. It's the same as the 4308ci though as it outputs the same signal on both HDMI outs and is not multi-zone with the HDMI out. It is a bit less expensive than the 4308.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

There is also a remote controlled HDMI 3x1 Mini Switcher from Apogee.

http://www.apogeeinc.net/products/item.aspx?item=2759

I will be doing a review on this unit shortly.


----------

